# Carbon Fibre Specialist



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey welshy's 

Im looking for a company or if any one knows a very very good person to do a Carbon Fibre hood for my Corolla. 

Due to the rareness of the car I cant buy one which is a shame.

But any info will be great, thanks :thumb:


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

If its for looks I'd get it wrapped in a good quality carbon vinyl. A one off custom bonnet would cost a arm and leg


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Nah the wrap don't do it for me. Even the top quality vinyl can look cheap up close and I want that gloss look real carbon will have.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Any photos of the car out of interest?

I know a guy who does one off carbon on my e46 forum. I'll try and dig out his contact for you.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

What you need is someone who can do carbon fibre skinning..

I'm just trialling it at the moment, but I know you can do bonnets and it looks for all the world like a bonnet made of carbon - www.carbonmods.co.uk have done bonnets, not sure how far you want to travel though!

James


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bridges,

I have previously bought a carbon firbre front end for my old mini from These Guys. It was a 1 off 1 piece flip front end that They made to design for me (they already make a 2 piece front end so just tweaked the design).

They can make more or less anything out of GRP or CF, so maybe fire them an email and see what they say. they werent the cheapest around but they know there stuff and the quality is fantastic :thumb:

make sure aqnd let them know you want it showing weave (if your into that), or else they will put that white stuff over it though :thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks all for the replys :thumb:

I was looking for a company closer to home but if unavailable then it means looking further afield. But I'll get a few emails going but I think it's gona be a costly mod!!

Pic of the car for interest. The wheels will be changed to my 17" black Rota Torques. The Red 18" are for summer n shows 


















Thanks again

James let me know how you progress. That skinning progress looks good.


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> What you need is someone who can do carbon fibre skinning..
> 
> I'm just trialling it at the moment, but I know you can do bonnets and it looks for all the world like a bonnet made of carbon - www.carbonmods.co.uk have done bonnets, not sure how far you want to travel though!
> 
> James


To hear you are trialling this is music to my ears. Would like to see some of your work as I'm interested in having a few things skinned in carbon


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

pricey and hard to get right but looks excellent lucky enough to have scraps though for free :lol: and see it being made as pre preg, majority of the F1 team being made in Wrexham and Oestringen...


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ibis Edition said:


> To hear you are trialling this is music to my ears. Would like to see some of your work as I'm interested in having a few things skinned in carbon


Will do a writeup towards the end of the summer, it takes time to get right and I'm still learning for now. The inside of my impreza is starting to look cool though!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bridges said:


>


A compressor? Nice. I very nearly bought one - I had a TSport at the time and everything about the compressor was nicer - looks, interior, ride etc etc, and it was a cheap car! I was pretty much dead set on it...took it for a testdrive and just could not get on with the engine - i much prefered the rev happy VVTLi.


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Will do a writeup towards the end of the summer, it takes time to get right and I'm still learning for now. The inside of my impreza is starting to look cool though!


Brilliant, look forward to that! May pop up and have a look at some point if that's ok with yourself? I have a few plans for mine including a detail once the funds allow it.


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi James,

Any updates yet? 

Thanks

James


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not really I'm afraid buddy, flat out detailing at the moment with no time for playing!


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Not really I'm afraid buddy, flat out detailing at the moment with no time for playing!


No problem, haven't got the funds at the minute anyway. Never a bad thing being busy though, keep it up.

PS I will be interested in a detail some time soon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers, not sure if you're on FB, but have all the recent cars are on there - I need to do some DW writeups.. but it's all time! Just got back from presenting the prizes for the Porsche club Concours, it's non stop I tell thee!


----------

